# New tool...



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

So I have some new tools in the arsenal.

Around christmas I got a porter cable plunge router...Porter Cable 7539 3-1/4. its a monster. but the soft start mechanism is awesome.

now the really sweet tool.

I got a Festool TS55 plunge cut track saw, 2 pieces of track and the parallel guides. This is going to be way better than my table saw, much safer and way more accurate.


Now maybe I should cut some flat packs and sell them to recoup some cost!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fschris said:


> I got a Festool TS55 plunge cut track saw, 2 pieces of track and the parallel guides.


Thats really sweet! You have the space for one of those?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats really sweet! You have the space for one of those?


of course not!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Really cool saw, Chris... I bet that's fun to use (once you get used to it at least!) I just got a table saw and am in love with it after being without one for a few years. Seems like a track saw like that would be an amazing addition (assuming I had the space or budget for it).


----------

